# Comparing of Nutragold VS Solid Gold



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi i havent been here a while but i need advise on the dog food ..the ones i compared last time, i had nutragold as final choice. I have then changed to home cooked food.. Now i am changing back to kibbles due to medical reasons, im comparing Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (Lamb) versus Nutragold lamb & Rice .. can anyone help me with comparing etc, and advise me? My boy is around 7-8years old

Nutragold Ingredient:
Ingredients
Lamb, lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, barley, oat flakes, millet, egg derivatives, white rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, tomato pomace, linseed, ocean fish meal, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, taurine, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, shell fish flour (a source of glucosamine), cartilage of poultry (a source of chondroitin), dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamins and minerals.
Guaranteed Analysis
Protein 21.00% 
Fat 12.00% 
Ash 7.00% 
Fiber 3.00% 
Moisture 10.00% 
Calcium 1.30% 
Phosphorus 1.00% 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids 1.70% 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.30% 
Vitamin A 10,000 IU/kg 
Vitamin D 750 IU/kg 
Vitamin E 300 IU/kg 
Copper (added as copper sulfate) 20 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.20 mg/kg 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride 300 mg/kg 
Chondroitin Sulfate 100 mg/kg 
Calorie Content: 3,456 kcal/kg (323 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy



Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (Lamb)
INGREDIENTS
Lamb, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Cracked Pearled Barley, Millet, Rice Bran, Oatmeal, Ocean Fish Meal, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil (source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Parsley Flakes, Pumpkin Meal, Almond Oil, Sesame Oil, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Thyme, Blueberries, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Panthothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Ideal for moderately active adult dogs, to maintain total health.
Protein, Min 22%
Fat, Min 10%
Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10%
Calories per cup, 367


----------

